# souris 4 boutons

## daf@donkeyfr.org

bonjour

j'ai un problème avec ma souris qui a 4 boutons...

le bouton du milieu et le 4ème bouton (celui qui est au pouce) font la même chose  :Wink: 

ça me sert à rien d'avoir 2 mêmes boutons

voici ce que j'ai dans mon XF86Config :

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "imPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "ChordMiddle"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

la souris est une logitech sans fil USB branchée avec un adaptateur sur le port PS/2

la molette marche très bien  :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

il faut que tu essayes un truc du genre   

   Option      "Buttons"  "6"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "5 6" 

(la molette normalement, ca fait 2 boutons, un en bas un en haut)

malheureusement je n'ai pas cette souris donc je peux pas trop confirmer... essaye sinon de faire ca a coup de xmodmap -e "pointer ...." (lis le man)

une url qui devrait pouvoir t'aider : http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/mouse7.html

----------

